# good catechism tool



## Reed (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Folks -
If you are using the shorter catechism or the Children's Catechism with your kids I would encourage you to check out this series of books written to be used alongside our catechism -- 

Big Truths for Little Kids -- by Susan & Richie Hunt

available at:

http://www.timberdoodle.com/browseproducts/Big-Truths-for-Little-Kids.HTML

They have 2 follow up books to the intro book -- Finding Jesus in Genesis which introduces kids to covenant theology and Discovering Jesus in Exodus which also discusses covenant theology.

I am reading Finding Jesus in Genesis right now and especially appreciate the authors' reference to John Knox, Jenny Geddes and the Scottish Covenanters in the story. Its been fun introducing my kids to this important period of our Church's history.

Highly recommend these three books as supplements to the Westminster Catechism!

Reed


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds great Reed! And If I've never welcomed you here...WELCOME!


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2005)

Susan Hunt's My ABC Bible verses is also outstanding.


----------

